# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Non Surgical Hair replacement centers in Munich/Freising

## vetdoctor

If anyone know about non surgical hair replacement centers in or around Munich-Germany, kindly let me know. I know about one i.e Hollywood hair system.
I have searched it on internet by couldn't find any.
Regards

----------


## grincher

is that the same one as the American Hollywood Company?

----------

